# Cuestion respecto a Control Motor DC con Pwm Y puente H



## canobi (Ene 21, 2009)

Hola tengo que realizar un trabajo en las clases de Electronica de potencia,  he estado mirando por el foro sobre mi cuestion pero apesar de leer me quedan algunas dudas, mi problema es el siguiente: debo controlar un motor mediante un pwm y variando su velocidad con un potenciometro, hasta aqui bien, tengo montado el circuito con un pwm555 y simulado en pspice y me funciona bien, ahora el siguiente paso de mi trabajo es junto con el pwm invertir el giro del motor, mis preguntas son:

1º Creo entender que la solucion mas simple es acoplar un puente H a la salida del pwm555 para asi invertir el sentido de giro, pero ello deberia de utilizar dos salidas del puente H como interruptores, no? Si es asi como exactamente.
2º Es posible invertir el sentido de giro del motor "automáticamente" con cada pulso del pwm. Esto que no se si es posible, posiblemente afecte al motor al cambiar bruscamente el sentido de la corriente no?

Hay que tener en cuenta que no deben utilizarse microcontroladores digamos que es un montaje practico de laboratorio, pero sin el cual no se aprueba la asignatura, lo que quiero decir es que se deben utilizar montajes no demasiado "complejos".

Otra cuestión que necesito saber es acerca de lo ci LEM (LV 25-P) y no encuentro demasiada información acerca de ellos, como funcionan, para que se suelen utilizar, ejemplos de montaje y conexionado, etc

Muchas Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## LHYAZ (Feb 10, 2009)

Hola Canobi, tu idea es en parte correcta. 

Si ya tienes el PWM trabajando (te recomiendo por 555) hay que acoplar el puente H (te recomiendo con transistores) en la salida. Ahora, el PWM debería tener un FET como elemento de conmutacion, si no es asi acoplaselo para que no te vayas a cargar el circuito completo. El puente H tiene su alimentacion por fuente de CD, esta la cambiarías por la señal PWM que tienes y listo, el giro se invierte de acuerdo con la señal de giro que tu le des.

Yo hice este circuito hace como un año y funciona perfectamente.... cualquier duda comentala 

Te dejo el diagrama del H que utilicé... 

A y para invertor el sentido con cada pulso del PWM no es coherente ya que se trabaja a frecuencias no muy pequeñas que digamos. Si necesitas que cambie solo habria que vuscarle otra forma.

Suerte!


----------

